# 10 yo finished up open water today!



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

We just finished up our training. We had a great experience with Dive Pros. As a bonus we got to see the Go Navigator coming out the pass this morning. Super proud of my 10 yo. He handled all the drills like an Old pro


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Congratulations young man!
Well Done!


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

congrats! cant wait to get mine back out there


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

Congrats! I've dove with Marc several times and he's DM'd for me a few weeks back. Your son was in good hands!


----------

